# Furry looking at yiff in school



## WolFox404 (Mar 18, 2009)

Okay, After school I noticed some random dude I've never met before browsing yiff art. I almost chuckled then felt kind of awkward because I think he felt me watching him because he left right after, but what are the odds?
I didn't think there were any other furs at my school and now i feel like I should go talk to him. What should I do?

Update: Oh crap. He's in my Drivers Ed. class.
haven't talked to him ever still.


----------



## PriestRevan (Mar 18, 2009)

Ask him if he'll yiff with you.


----------



## Xaerun (Mar 18, 2009)

*shrug*
You make it sound like it's an integral part to one's personality.
He could be an asshole, he could be a great guy, he could have just stumbled across the art. By no means will you be best friends because you're both furries.

Talk to him if you would normally. Don't if you're only considering talking to him because he looked at yiff art.


----------



## Greasemunky (Mar 18, 2009)

Report his ass.
You KNOW you want to.


----------



## WolFox404 (Mar 18, 2009)

Greasemunky said:


> Report his ass.
> You KNOW you want to.



That would be hilarious.


----------



## Greasemunky (Mar 18, 2009)

WolFox404 said:


> That would be hilarious.



Hey, it'd teach him a possibly job saving lesson, don't browse porn at school/work.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 18, 2009)

Change his desktop to "YIFF IN HELL, FURFAG".


----------



## archival (Mar 18, 2009)

Actualy what you could do is (if your school has) use the school email system and find his email and then send him either something awsome or something incredibly disgusting. 
and then report him XD


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Mar 18, 2009)

send him to sourmath ... thats what i do to nearly everyone ^^


i'd say ... something random about the Furry Fandom ... hoping the person will notice


----------



## Squeak (Mar 18, 2009)

If the dude is dumb enough to look up stuff like that on a school computer, why on earth would you WANT to talk with him?

Ignore him or report him.


----------



## Werevixen (Mar 18, 2009)

Tell him you saw what he did and demand bribes in the form of a free supply of blowjobs. If he's a furry you have 9001% of him being bisexual.


----------



## AlexInsane (Mar 18, 2009)

Tell him to kill himself in order to wash away his sins.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 18, 2009)

dun worry if I know how my old school tech team works, some guy in the tech room is also seeing furry porn on his monitory screen.


----------



## haynari (Mar 18, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> Tell him to kill himself in order to wash away his sins.



lol to that

but seriously. i have gotten really really bored in class one day and i started txt yiffing one of my furry friends! it was so funny cause i was making him hard and i can control myself so he walked up to me later that day and was like, "dude you are an ass! the teacher made me go up to the board and answer a question and i had a boner!" priceless.....


----------



## Patthecat (Mar 18, 2009)

lol i really don't know what i would say since i'm a 
virgin can't really tell ya much but maybe you should 
get to meet him he ^-^;


----------



## Ratte (Mar 18, 2009)

Shank him?  :V


----------



## AlexInsane (Mar 18, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Shank him?  :V



Too good for this punk.

Go Columbine on his ass.


----------



## Greyscale (Mar 18, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> Too good for this punk.
> 
> Go Columbine on his ass.



I'm going to hell for laughing at this.


----------



## Lukar (Mar 18, 2009)

haynari said:


> lol to that
> 
> but seriously. i have gotten really really bored in class one day and i started txt yiffing one of my furry friends! it was so funny cause i was making him hard and i can control myself so he walked up to me later that day and was like, "dude you are an ass! the teacher made me go up to the board and answer a question and i had a boner!" priceless.....



xD I just laughed my ass off.

Anyways, if you see him, just say hey or something. Don't let him know you saw him looking at teh pr0nz, unless he's a total douche.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 18, 2009)

Ancient war his ass.


----------



## Ouroboros (Mar 18, 2009)

Werevixen said:


> Tell him you saw what he did and demand bribes in the form of a free supply of blowjobs. If he's a furry you have 9001% of him being bisexual.



Ha ha ha, I like that idea, but if he's fugly, put a bag over his head.


----------



## Bunneh45 (Mar 18, 2009)

haynari said:


> lol to that
> 
> but seriously. i have gotten really really bored in class one day and i started txt yiffing one of my furry friends! it was so funny cause i was making him hard and i can control myself so he walked up to me later that day and was like, "dude you are an ass! the teacher made me go up to the board and answer a question and i had a boner!" priceless.....



Dude why is hiding boners such a problem for some people? Just wear a longer shirt, jeez. :/


----------



## RoscoTL (Mar 18, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Change his desktop to "YIFF IN HELL, FURFAG".


 
Where did this phrase come from? It's like the main motto for antifurs


----------



## Bunneh45 (Mar 18, 2009)

RoscoTL said:


> Where did this phrase come from? It's like the main motto for antifurs



4chan, like all other hateful slogans and overly-repetitive memes.

I love that place D:


----------



## Ouroboros (Mar 18, 2009)

RoscoTL said:


> Where did this phrase come from? It's like the main motto for antifurs



Probably some dipshit of a jock.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 18, 2009)

Browsing furry porn at school?

To hell with talking to him.  Pick up a large heavy object from nearby and smack the idiot with it.

Hell, any idiot who browses any kind of porn at school needs to be smacked, hard.


----------



## Elv02 (Mar 18, 2009)

RoscoTL said:


> Where did this phrase come from? It's like the main motto for antifurs



/b/ 

The only place where you find a bunch of idiots posting porn, insulting religions you've never heard of, posting gory pictures, not to mention horrible spelling and starting internet memes that never made sense in the first place. All on _one_ page...


----------



## WolFox404 (Mar 18, 2009)

Elv02 said:


> /b/
> 
> The only place where you find a bunch of idiots posting porn, insulting religions you've never heard of, posting gory pictures, not to mention horrible spelling and starting internet memes that never made sense in the first place. All on _one_ page...



There are 15 pages.


----------



## lilEmber (Mar 18, 2009)

Just talk to him, ask him up-front if you want, the worst that will happen is he'll say no.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 19, 2009)

Elv02 said:


> /b/
> 
> The only place where you find a bunch of idiots posting porn, insulting religions you've never heard of, posting gory pictures, not to mention horrible spelling and starting internet memes that never made sense in the first place. All on _one_ page...


>[ you broke a rule, you not suppose to mention that section



Bunneh45 said:


> Dude why is hiding boners such a problem for some people? Just wear a longer shirt, jeez. :/


Actually we updated, you're suppose to think of Janet Reno to kill a boner


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 19, 2009)

Tycho said:


> any idiot who browses any kind of porn at school needs to be smacked, hard.



This.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Mar 19, 2009)

I agree... you gotta be pretty stupid to look up porn in school.


----------



## Vekke (Mar 19, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Change his desktop to "YIFF IN HELL, FURFAG".



this omg

also if that guy was doing it on purpose and he is a furry he is begging for fursecution 

if he ever complains about that, punch him


----------



## eternal_flare (Mar 19, 2009)

That's awesome, dude, well, I admit browsing furry pronz on campus too. .>_>.
Well, at least I do it when I'm sure no one is looking.


----------



## Runeaddyste (Mar 19, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Change his desktop to "YIFF IN HELL, FURFAG".


 
What forum do you think you are on. In a sense, you are dissing the entire community (by calling him a furfag). If he is one, you are too.


----------



## Graviolies (Mar 19, 2009)

Ouroboros said:


> Probably some dipshit of a jock.



haha you're the reason nerds get beat up by jocks


----------



## eternal_flare (Mar 19, 2009)

Runeaddyste said:


> What forum do you think you are on. In a sense, you are dissing the entire community (by calling him a furfag). If he is one, you are too.



Meh, what a massive amount of ignorance. >:c
Thus, FAIL.


----------



## AlexInsane (Mar 19, 2009)

Graviolies said:


> haha you're the reason nerds get beat up by jocks



You're the reason people cut themselves and dye their hair ink black.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 19, 2009)

Typical furfag.

Report his ass and just mutter "Yiff in hell" to teach h him that porn in school is a "no-no".
If he complains, fursecute his ass.


----------



## lilEmber (Mar 19, 2009)

Graviolies said:


> haha you're the reason nerds get beat up by jocks


You're a pussy.


AlexInsane said:


> You're the reason people cut themselves and dye their hair ink black.


So are you.


Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Typical furfag.
> 
> Report his ass and just mutter "Yiff in hell" to teach h him that porn in school is a "no-no".
> If he complains, fursecute his ass.


You're a loner.

Knock it off, all of you.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 19, 2009)

Tell the Tech guy...he wont be able to use the Computer...EVA on campus


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Mar 19, 2009)

haynari said:


> lol to that
> 
> but seriously. i have gotten really really bored in class one day and i started txt yiffing one of my furry friends! it was so funny cause i was making him hard and i can control myself so he walked up to me later that day and was like, "dude you are an ass! the teacher made me go up to the board and answer a question and i had a boner!" priceless.....




That made me rage slightly

like, it made me grit my teeth and see red for a second there

and i'm high

that was some bad vibes man

bad vibes

sending good vibes to this thread

anyway, op, what you should do is you should print out some really obscene furry art, like something from Max Black Rabbit or Doug Winger, print it out and put it in his homework or in his locker or something, so that it falls out or gets handed to the teacher.  Only do this if you're stealthy, though.  watch him for a while, look for opportunities.  be solid snake in appearance.

or you can report him the next time you see him doing it, but do it quietly. when he leaves to go to the bathroom or something fuck with his computer so that it sticks on the image or some such.


----------



## Kanin (Mar 19, 2009)

Bunneh45 said:


> Dude why is hiding boners such a problem for some people? Just wear a longer shirt, jeez. :/


 
Lets jut say, for some people it's not enough.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Mar 19, 2009)

WolFox404 said:


> Okay, After school I noticed some random dude I've never met before browsing yiff art. I almost chuckled then felt kind of awkward because I think he felt me watching him because he left right after, but what are the odds?
> I didn't think there were any other furs at my school and now i feel like I should go talk to him. What should I do?



Go speak to him, get to know him is my advice. Which website was he on? I tried at school, but they're all blocked >.>


----------



## Cero (Mar 19, 2009)

Bunneh45 said:


> Dude why is hiding boners such a problem for some people? Just wear a longer shirt, jeez. :/



For normal people, boners tend to stick out a ways. Long shirts don't usually hide this unless you're very small. :V


----------



## Arcane hollow (Mar 19, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> Too good for this punk.
> 
> Go Columbine on his ass.



I lol'd at that...


----------



## southtownjr (Mar 19, 2009)

I read the title as, "Furry looking to yiff in school".

But really, just report him.


----------



## bozzles (Mar 19, 2009)

"Hey kid, wanna' yiff?"


----------



## KiloCharlie (Mar 19, 2009)

(DAMN IT I LOOKED AGAIN!!!! BOZZLES!!!!!)
just ask him... you may end up with a new friend!!!


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 19, 2009)

See if you can get a photo of him doing it, then plaster it all over everything and tell everyone he rapes dogs :V .


----------



## ForestFox91 (Mar 19, 2009)

Whitenoise I honestly don't understand why you're on this site.

I'd be slightly confused by this happening. I'd probably tell him he's dumb, if he's gonna do that he should do at a family restaurant with Wi-Fi!


----------



## Ren-Raku (Mar 19, 2009)

southtownjr said:


> I read the title as, "Furry looking to yiff in school".



I lol'd.


----------



## Bunneh45 (Mar 19, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> I lol'd.



Whats funny is that that is only slightly worst than the real wording of the thread title. Wtf, someone looked at yiff in school? Smaaaaart.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 19, 2009)

ForestFox91 said:


> Whitenoise I honestly don't understand why you're on this site.



What's not to understand :V ?


----------



## ForestFox91 (Mar 19, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> What's not to understand :V ?


For one thing you are always bashing furries and another you sig says yiff in hell furfags... 

On Topic: You should only yiff or look at yiff porn in a church!


----------



## Fox Glove (Mar 19, 2009)

The last time there was a furry in my school we talked.

We ended up dating after I think he can't be THAT bad.

Then he ends up asking me to yiff IN CLASS, generally being a violent prick to everyone, and giving me the worst sex I've ever had in my entire life and then threatening to tell everyone if I'm not nice to him after we break up, because that SURELY couldn't backfire in the way of everyone finding out that he's a dickless little shrew that has an impotency problem at 16.

Needless to say, I now think trolls are fully justified in telling us to Yiff In Hell, Furfags.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 19, 2009)

ForestFox91 said:


> For one thing you are always bashing furries and another you sig says yiff in hell furfags...



Obviously I hate furries, what does that have to do with anything, I mean really, who doesn't :V ?


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 19, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Obviously I hate furries, what does that have to do with anything, I mean really, who doesn't :V ?


 
I'm sure no one here likes furries.  I mean, why else other than to bash furries would we all gather on this site?


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 19, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I'm sure no one here likes furries.  I mean, why else other than to bash furries would we all gather on this site?



I know right, I don't know why ForestFox91 is having such a hard time with it :V .


----------



## pheonix (Mar 19, 2009)

And I thought furries couldn't get any stupider. Why can't people just wait till they have some privacy? I wonder what they'll say when he gets caught doing it? lmao


----------



## Zigger the Wolf (Mar 19, 2009)

Man I wish there were people at my school that looked at yiff. Everytime someone at my school looks at yiff they laugh like a dumb ignorant person on crack. I mean its like they have no sense. Well they aren't yiffers so I will let that slide but still.


----------



## vivatheshadows (Mar 19, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> I know right, I don't know why ForestFox91 is having such a hard time with it :V .




COME ON!!!YOU KNOW THIS!!! Most furries are Anti-lulz!!!
------

anyways, 

This guy is an idiot. But i guess some people cant wait to get their fix.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 19, 2009)

ForestFox91 said:


> For one thing you are always bashing furries and another you sig says yiff in hell furfags...


from seeing your date of joining FAF...you dont know that Whitenoise is the exception to this place, we all love Whitenoise...*sniffles* since David is now gone


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Mar 19, 2009)

Julian said:


> The last time there was a furry in my school we talked.
> 
> We ended up dating after I think he can't be THAT bad.
> 
> ...



I would've taken his furry-ness as an indication to hit his face with my knuckles until he was spitting blood.  Don't know what's wrong with you.


----------



## Kanin (Mar 19, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> from seeing your date of joining FAF...you dont know that Whitenoise is the exception to this place, we all love Whitenoise...*sniffles* since David is now gone


 
I don't, I hate Whitenoise, always will, I think his posts are just that, whitenoise. T_T


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 19, 2009)

Lord Kanin said:


> I don't, I hate Whitenoise, always will, I think his posts are just that, whitenoise. T_T



You're just not old enough to appreciate my uniquely cerebral brand of humor :V .


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 19, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> You're just not old enough to appreciate my uniquely cerebral brand of humor :V .



You're about as cerebral as Zack Braff :V

:snark:


----------



## Kanin (Mar 19, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> You're just not old enough to appreciate my uniquely cerebral brand of humor :V .


 
I don't have a sense of humor a lot of the time. T_T


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 19, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> You're about as cerebral as Zack Braff :V
> 
> :snark:



http://www.tshirtwatch.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2006/08/zack-braff.jpg

:V


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 19, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> http://www.tshirtwatch.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2006/08/zack-braff.jpg
> 
> :V



HAHAHAHAHAHAH That's you. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 19, 2009)

Lord Kanin said:


> I don't have a sense of humor a lot of the time. T_T



You have Aspergers Syndrome, this page should explain everything :V .

http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Asperger's_syndrome


----------



## -Lucario- (Mar 20, 2009)

To OP: I say you run up to him and shout out loud "WTF ARE YOU LOOKING AT!?! IS THAT DOG PRONZ!?!" Make sure to do this when there are alot of people in the room. Seriously, furries that look at yiff in public really need a beating >.>;

Whitenoise: I always had a feeling that you were Zach Braff >_>


----------



## Toaster (Mar 20, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Obviously I hate furries, what does that have to do with anything, I mean really, who doesn't :V ?



Agreed, well most of them any ways. 

But any ways, I'd just stay away from the kid. Why would you want to know someone who dumb enough to look at porn *at school? *


----------



## protocollie (Mar 20, 2009)

Runeaddyste said:


> What forum do you think you are on. In a sense, you are dissing the entire community (by calling him a furfag). If he is one, you are too.



Yes, he is one too, as are you and I.

Furry is not serious thxyou.


----------



## protocollie (Mar 20, 2009)

Zigger the Wolf said:


> Man I wish there were people at my school that looked at yiff. Everytime someone at my school looks at yiff they laugh like a dumb ignorant person on crack. I mean its like they have no sense. Well they aren't yiffers so I will let that slide but still.


Oh you're kidding right lol you're kidding.

Please?


----------



## Runeaddyste (Mar 20, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I'm sure no one here likes furries. I mean, why else other than to bash furries would we all gather on this site?


 
I like furries, does that make me a minority? '*-*


----------



## Runeaddyste (Mar 20, 2009)

protocollie said:


> Yes, he is one too, as are you and I.
> 
> Furry is not serious thxyou.


 
Embrace the Furfaginess


----------



## Kirbizard (Mar 20, 2009)

southtownjr said:


> I read the title as, "Furry looking to yiff in school".


I read it as that too. Mainly because I was starting to expect threads like that from this site. <(>_o)^



ForestFox91 said:


> Whitenoise I honestly don't understand why you're on this site.


I'm already a fan of Whitenoise and I don't even know him/her/it :V



Runeaddyste said:


> I like furries, does that make me a minority? '*-*


I do too, and yes, we're the minority. Everyone likes to feel like they're being oppressed. <(n___n)>


Oh, and OP, they weren't fapping at the same time, were they?
THAT would be even worse... But almost twice as funny/sad. <(<_<)>


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 20, 2009)

Runeaddyste said:


> I like furries, does that make me a minority? '*-*



Yes :V .



Kirbizard said:


> I'm already a fan of Whitenoise and I don't even know him/her/it :V



"It" is the correct personal pronoun to use when referring to me, sound waves don't have a gender :V .


----------



## ForestFox91 (Mar 20, 2009)

Lord Kanin said:


> I don't have a sense of humor a lot of the time. T_T


Ah good someone who sees it my way! You know whitenoise should go to a Mary Kay party and yell "OLD LADIES SUCK!" or possibly go to a Trek convention and yell "LUCAS IS A GENIUS!"... wait that sounds like a great idea!

On topic: I wonder will this guy have a relationship lasting more than 2 weeks?


----------



## HoneyPup (Mar 20, 2009)

Why would anyone look at that stuff at school? That's just asking for trouble.


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 20, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> You have Aspergers Syndrome, this page should explain everything :V .
> 
> http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Asperger's_syndrome


"You have a Imaginary lawyer, named Bob.
You have never scored with anyone other than a lawyer named Bob, who is evidently imaginary anyway."

i got it....


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 20, 2009)

ForestFox91 said:


> Ah good someone who sees it my way! You know whitenoise should go to a Mary Kay party and yell "OLD LADIES SUCK!" or possibly go to a Trek convention and yell "LUCAS IS A GENIUS!"... *wait that sounds like a great idea!*



So you understand then :] ?


----------



## Attaman (Mar 20, 2009)

ForestFox91 said:


> Ah good someone who sees it my way! You know whitenoise should go to a Mary Kay party and yell "OLD LADIES SUCK!" or possibly go to a Trek convention and yell "LUCAS IS A GENIUS!"... wait that sounds like a great idea!



You know that in those instances all he's likely to get are a few jovial "Boo!"'s.  Basically it's only the Furry fandom (and the Blizz / GW rivalry) that will start frothing at the mouth at the obvious baits.  

It's 'alright' if someone's looking at yiff in school.  In so much as they're asking for trouble on multiple levels (unless in college, they're probably violating an 18+ thing so that's a problem with the account if found.  If caught by a teacher, you can bet some sort of disciplinary action will be taken [and not the type Quistis fans dream of].  Furthermore, if caught by a student [or anyone learns why the teacher disciplined the guy] there's a social stigma as well).  

Basically:  They can do what they want, but they must also accept any and all consequences of their choice.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Mar 20, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> from seeing your date of joining FAF...you dont know that Whitenoise is the exception to this place, we all love Whitenoise...*sniffles* since David is now gone


 i kinda found david annoying... whitenoise was really cool before the new year... WHAT HAPPENED WHITENOISE?!?!?!


----------



## KiloCharlie (Mar 20, 2009)

Ornias said:


> Agreed, well most of them any ways.
> 
> But any ways, I'd just stay away from the kid. Why would you want to know someone who dumb enough to look at porn *at school? *


 i have... i'm just awesome enough NOT to get caught doing it...


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 20, 2009)

Leave a link to lastmeasure on the desktop. Title the link "IE 7" or "Internet Explorer", 
or just write "YIFF IN HELL" on his locker... Then kids will wonder what yiff is... and will google it... then it is all downhill from there.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Mar 20, 2009)

that's cruel to do to a fellow fur... i don't care what happened... that's too far...


----------



## ElectricJackal (Mar 20, 2009)

talk to him, your into the same shit lol


----------



## Bunneh45 (Mar 20, 2009)

Don't talk to him just because he's a furry! He's obviously a moron.


----------



## Seratuhl (Mar 20, 2009)

This is too fucking funny...

I suggest you turn his life into a living hell by recording him gandering at yiffy stuff.


----------



## HoneyPup (Mar 20, 2009)

or you could leave him alone. 

Personally, I'd tell him I saw what he was looking at, and tell him he's lucky he was caught by another furry and not by a bully or a school staff member. A fair warning, instead of making his life hell, would be quite kinder.


----------



## Greasemunky (Mar 20, 2009)

Beat his ass with a spiked baseball bat.


----------



## ForestFox91 (Mar 20, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> So you understand then :] ?


WOO! I see the light, because some midget preacher punched me in the head with a pair of brass knuckles! Maybe that preacher should hit the idiot looking at yiff in bad places!


----------



## ravewulf (Mar 21, 2009)

WolFox404 said:


> Okay, After school I noticed some random dude I've never met before browsing yiff art. I almost chuckled then felt kind of awkward because I think he felt me watching him because he left right after, but what are the odds?
> I didn't think there were any other furs at my school and now i feel like I should go talk to him. What should I do?


 
It depends on a lot of things. The major thing is what type of school are we talking about?

If high school, you might want to ignore it or give him a friendly warning not to look at yiff in school (say your cool with it, but he could get in trouble for it if caught).

If college, go ahead, talk to him, see what happens :grin:

If you do talk to him, tell him you saw him looking at furry art (be general, don't mention yiff right off the bat) and you can tell him you like furry art too. Trade screen names, friend each other on facebook or whatever, and see what your other common interests are. See where the new friendship might go!


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 21, 2009)

Let's see...

I've read some part of this book, and this book at some point in school, the latter I've actually lent to a friend to read for himself, and  I actually read all the way through this book, and wrote my exit course book report on it. ^^

I'm so clever but naughty. >>

Oh, and I got this book first before I got any of these back in Oct' of '07. And I just got this book this afternoon, as a matter of fact! ^^

Yeah, I'm a fan of this guy's writing. >>

Oh, and I'm doing all of this in high school... >>


----------



## lobosabio (Mar 22, 2009)

I'd probably walk up to him and then start a very awkward conversation that ends with us agreeing to never speak to each other ever again.


----------



## Veekahr (Mar 22, 2009)

I would approach him with speed.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 22, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> "It" is the correct personal pronoun to use when referring to me, sound waves don't have a gender :V .



So what happened to ash, hate and darkness? 





And the guy should now kill himself. If he didn't out of embarrasement already.


----------



## Sam (Mar 22, 2009)

Veekahr said:


> I would approach him with speed.





And then?


----------



## Sam (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh and another thing, what if this dude is on the forums? You could ruin his life here and on the Internet!!!!! Bwahahaha.


----------



## Toaster (Mar 22, 2009)

Sam said:


> And then?



Hit him over the head and tell him no porn in school. Wait till you get home :/


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Mar 22, 2009)

Sam said:


> Oh and another thing, what if this dude is on the forums? You could ruin his life here and on the Internet!!!!! Bwahahaha.



I highly doubt it, but the thought gives hope.


----------



## T.Y. (Mar 22, 2009)

HE COULD BE ON HERE RIGHT NOW. 

Who knows

It could be me!!!


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 23, 2009)

IT WAS ME :[ .


----------



## Runeaddyste (Mar 23, 2009)

Whitenoise said:
			
		

> Yiff in Hell Furfag!


 
YIFF IN HELL TROLLFAG!


----------



## Lulian (Mar 23, 2009)

Do a flip!


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 23, 2009)

Runeaddyste said:


> YIFF IN HELL TROLLFAG!



I'm afraid I can't do that, for you see my good sir, trolls do not yiff. To put it plainly, dry humping in smelly mascot costumes, and other such vulgar furfag pursuits, are simply beneath us :V .


----------



## Tycho (Mar 23, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> I'm afraid I can't do that, for you see my good sir, trolls do not yiff. To put it plainly, dry humping in smelly mascot costumes, and other such vulgar furfag pursuits, are simply beneath us :V .



They prefer fapping to normal things.

Like tentacles raping sexually ambiguous preteens.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 23, 2009)

Okay, here's what you do...
DO NOT report him. The school authorities have most likely never encountered the furry fandom before, and this would NOT be a good first impression. DO advise him to stop, but try to make friends.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 23, 2009)

Tycho said:


> They prefer fapping to normal things.
> 
> Like tentacles raping sexually ambiguous preteens.



Ya we're pretty fuckin classy like that :V .


----------



## Doug (Mar 23, 2009)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Okay, here's what you do...
> DO NOT report him. The school authorities have most likely never encountered the furry fandom before, and this would NOT be a good first impression. DO advise him to stop, but try to make friends.


^ This.

Seriously, the stupidity of the public educational system and the legal system with dealing with this shit would ruin the rest of this guy's life. 

If some stupid 14 year old taking nude photos of herself and texting it to a few friends gets a shitload of kids arrested, charged with child porn possession, AND causes a media shitstorm, making NATIONAL NEWS, then I don't even want to imagine what would happen if you report him.

I can see the headlines now:
CNN: "MENTALLY DISTURBED TEENAGE ZOOPHILE ARRESTED AT SCHOOL"
Fox News: "IS YOUR CHILD A 'SICK FREAK' FURRY?"
MSNBC: "INTERNET CULTURES 'out of control', says Judge"
Dateline NBC: "SUPPORT INTERNET CENSORSHIP TO SAVE THE CHILDREN FROM A FURRY FATE!"
...

Do not need a media shitstorm.


----------



## Lowblock (Mar 23, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Ask him if he'll yiff with you.



DO IT FAGGOT


----------



## xXWidowerXx (Mar 24, 2009)

Ohmygod I did this once. x.x
I was in the computer lab, sat down in the corner, and someone was already logged on... the room was empty save another student, and um.. well, I stumbled across some.
Literally, that day got me into furry. It was pure chance.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 24, 2009)

xXWidowerXx said:


> Ohmygod I did this once. x.x
> I was in the computer lab, sat down in the corner, and someone was already logged on... the room was empty save another student, and um.. well, I stumbled across some.
> Literally, that day got me into furry. It was pure chance.



And I never looked back.....


----------



## xXWidowerXx (Mar 24, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> And I never looked back.....


 
Damn straight! =o
Wait, is this a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## AlexInsane (Mar 24, 2009)

FAG IN HELL, FAGFAG!



Whitenoise said:


> I'm afraid I can't do that, for you see my good sir, trolls do not yiff. To put it plainly, dry humping in smelly mascot costumes, and other such vulgar furfag pursuits, are simply beneath us :V .



OH SHIT, I LAWLED SO HARD

http://images.encyclopediadramatica.com/images/1/13/Awesome.png


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 24, 2009)

xXWidowerXx said:


> Damn straight! =o
> Wait, is this a good thing or a bad thing?



Assuming you don't run into an objectionable character, good.

I guess.


Furries could get you addicted to smack for all I know.


----------



## xXWidowerXx (Mar 24, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Assuming you don't run into an objectionable character, good.
> 
> I guess.
> 
> ...


 
Haha.
Good thing furry is my smack, then :u


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Mar 24, 2009)

was it me.
 wait, i'm not a dude. never mind.

hats kind of creepy if you guys are still in highschool, i do that shit in the college library.

:/


----------



## Catte (Mar 24, 2009)

Doug said:


> ^ This.
> 
> Seriously, the stupidity of the public educational system and the legal system with dealing with this shit would ruin the rest of this guy's life.
> 
> ...



I agree with this prediction. Completely.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 24, 2009)

hit him with a baseball bat, that normally breaks the ice X3


----------



## Lowblock (Mar 25, 2009)

I remember I was looking for some .gifs, and a furry meatspin came up involving a solo badger.  The whole place was full, school comp lab, and my friend next to me screamed and died laughing.  

I scrolled down only to get a faceful of old men jacking eachother off.  That's when I left the lab.


----------



## MIDI-Kitty (Apr 14, 2009)

sure is 4chan in here :V

i like it 

but anyways, if the dude was looking at yiff in a public school setting, chances are hes  not very socially active\sociopath (being a furry, what are the chances of that?!?)

that being said, you should rape him behind the school in a fursuit, if hes really a furry he will dig that


----------



## Arcadium (Apr 14, 2009)

You guys are mean. Talk to him. Tell him your a furry, and such, and talk to him. Like others say, you don't know anything about him till you confront him. If he's an ass-hole, fuck him. Don't do anything like be his friend cause your both furries (If he even is).


----------



## Shindo (Apr 14, 2009)

is he one of dem creepy furries


----------



## GatodeCafe (Apr 14, 2009)

A STRANGE CIRCUMSTANCE:

I was in my university library, and the fellow directly next to me was literally surfing FAF. 

I nigh-on shat a brick when I spotted my own avatar out of the myriad posts.

WHAT ARE THE FUCKING ODDS.

(PS if you are that guy. Uh. hi.)


----------



## Snack (Apr 14, 2009)

Damn hippies.


----------



## Toaster (Apr 15, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> I'm afraid I can't do that, for you see my good sir, trolls do not yiff. To put it plainly, dry humping in smelly mascot costumes, and other such vulgar furfag pursuits, are simply beneath us :V .



This. Well trolls are a race made of godlikeness and win; yiffing is for yifffags, not trolls.


----------



## Shindo (Apr 15, 2009)

i just saw that there was another person from lincoln, which is strange


----------



## SnuggleBunny (Apr 15, 2009)

I would have been like "So you're looking at yiff, eh? Why don't you take a seat right, over there..."


----------



## MIDI-Kitty (Apr 15, 2009)

yea, tell him you have his chat logs


----------



## emoral (Jul 13, 2009)

KiloCharlie said:


> that's cruel to do to a fellow fur... i don't care what happened... that's too far...



i know what is wrong with theses furs!!! 
heck he looks at yiff in school big deal maybe he's trying to make ppl furry, maybe he's trying to make who he is defined heck even maybe he just thinks about it 24/7 you don't know so don't judge i thought that's what everyone says to a non fur when people judge us i mean seriously dudes and dudetts...

I tell you what i wish i caught someone looking at yiff in my school cos i'd know he was a fur and i'd make friends with him/her preferably a him  it'll be cool for someone to have the same interests as me in my area you try finding a fur at fareham portsmouth southern eastern england (not including london) area it's blooming hard! i'ma jealous call me whatever you want but that's how i feel

PS sue me for the terrible punctuation and lack of comma's breath when you want people don't let the text control you


----------



## Hir (Jul 13, 2009)

What is with the necroing lately? ;_;


----------



## Thatch (Jul 13, 2009)

why the fuck did you necro this?


----------



## Hir (Jul 13, 2009)

szopaw said:


> why the fuck did you necro this?


Your guess is as good as mine, dear cake.


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 13, 2009)

emoral said:


> PS sue me for the terrible punctuation and lack of comma's breath when you want people don't let the text control you



No, we'll sue you for thread necromancy instead.  Please let the threads that have passed on rest.  Thank you.


----------



## WarMocK (Jul 13, 2009)

*sniff sniff*
UUUUUUUUUUuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh!
This thing smells bad! >_<
*bringing it out to the recycling bin*
*PLONK!*

End of necro thread.


----------

